# Baking a rat...



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

..treat!

This is a recipe I tweaked from a dog biscuit recipe, it's all natural and healthy and veterinarian approved (for dogs) so if you think anything in here is not good for rats please let me know. It's a treat.. not intended as a diet staple. My rats love them.

2 tablespoon peanut butter
1.5 teaspoon olive oil (or veg. oil but olive is better)
1/2 cup water
1 cup + 1/8 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup oatmeal

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Combine peanut butter, oil, and water in a bowl. Gradually add flour, then oatmeal. Roll dough to 1/4 inch thickness and cut with a tiny cookie cutter or bottle cap OR roll dough into tiny balls (about dime size). Place on an ungreased cookie sheet.
Bake at 375 degrees for 10-15 minutes (watch them though - it differs batch to batch for me).

I always sprinkle the counter with flour, and the rolling pin, and the dough ball because it gets really sticky and hard to handle.

I have other recipes too if anyone likes this idea!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO! Baking a RAT! haha...I need to try this recipe!


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

lol There's a reason 30 people have looked at the post already. And now with 2 replies. 

I think you had people worried ~.^


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah hehe ^^ "OMG WHAT?! ....oh"


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Aww, I was excited at first, but this is baking treats *for* rats...
sigh

(j/k) Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

I would love to see any other recipes anyone might have.


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay!

Chicken bites

1 1/2 cups white flour
3/8 cup yellow cornmeal
1/2 cup chicken broth
2 tablespoons softened margarine
1 1/2 teaspoon milk
1 egg

Preheat oven to 325.
Combine flour, cornmeal, chicken broth, and margarine.
Knead dough for about 3 min.
Lightly flour the rolling surface and rolling pin.
Roll dough out to about 1/4 inch thickness.
Cut out or make tiny dough balls.
Beat egg and milk together and apply to top of treats with a brush.
Bake at 325 for 10 min (or longer, or less, just watch them.)


Garlic and Cheese

1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 tablespoon softened margarine
3/4 cup whole wheat flour
1/4 cup milk
1/2 to 1 tsp garlic powder

Preheat oven to 375.
Mix cheese and margarine.
Add milk and flour.
Make mixture into a ball and roll to 1/4 inch thick.
Cut or ball dough.
Place on ungreased cookie sheet for about 5-10 min.


Cinnamon bites

1 tablespoon honey
1 tablespoon molasses
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
3/4 cup whole wheat flour
1/4 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup brewers yeast

Preheat to 350.
Mix honey, molasses, oil, milk, cinnamon.
Slowly add flour, yeast, wheat germ.
Roll dough to 1/4 inch thickness.
Cut or roll tiny dough balls.
Bake for 10 min or until bottoms turn brown.


Veggie (a favorite)

1 3/4 cups whole wheat flour
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/4 cup diced celery
2-3 teaspoons diced red bell pepper
1/4 cup shredded carrots
1/4 cup unsalted sunflower kernels
5/8 cup water
1 1/2 tablespoons olive oil

Preheat to 375.
Mix water and oil.
Add flour, oatmeal, veggies, sunflower kernels.
Knead for 2-3 min, then roll to 1/4 inch thick.
Cut with cookie cutter, bottle cap or roll into tiny balls.
Bake for 10-15 minutes on ungreased cookie sheet.



You can easily double any recipe but these make plenty for me. Have fun!


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Tasha those all sound great. I'm going to have try them.


----------



## Templeton_Jack (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL talk about a "OMG what??" reaction! I'll have to try that recipe!


----------

